# Daughter return to HK and Tax



## Worriedmother (Aug 29, 2013)

Writing as a worried Mum - hopefully you can advise me so I can adviser daughter.
She worked in Hong Kong in 2000-2005. When she left, she left owing quite a large amount of income tax. Essentially she has never been in a position to pay anything back to the Hong Kong tax department. She is returning to Hong Kong for the first time in 8 years next month to attend a business course.
She has has her passport replaced in the UK so it has a new passport number and has no record of her HK visas etc. It is also a new style UK passport with the chip on it, unlike the one she used when living in Hong Kong. She is convinced that she will be fine to enter and leave as her passport is now different.
I am less than convinced. 
Could someone advise me on what the likely repercussions are for her when she enters and/or leaves Hong Kong next month? Is she right about the change in passport? It has been 8 years after all. 
If, as I suspect, she is likely to be identified and found out, can anyone make any suggestions on what we can do to contact the Hong Kong tax people before she arrives and perhaps come to an arrangement before she enters? I don't have the amount of money available to help pay it all off, and neither does she. But I could help contribute to perhaps an agreed monthly repayment?
Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I share your concern. That's incredibly reckless. By law Hong Kong can refuse her departure unless and until all tax, interest, and penalties are paid. In practice that'll probably mean she'll remain a "guest" of Hong Kong until she submits all her financial records and a large percentage of whatever she's got is paid. At least there's a high risk of that involuntary stay and disposition.

There is a process to pay by installment, but she should only discuss that subject from outside Hong Kong. Unless there's a high degree of certainty the Hong Kong authorities are satisfied -- acknowledged payment in full -- I'd stay well away from Hong Kong and from China.


----------

